# BIG BROTHER



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

It's like marmite, you either love it or hate it!! Apologies to those that hate it but I have to admit that Ive been hooked since it began, 10 years ago  , Can you believe it? Focusing on B.B will take my mind off upcoming E.C and 2WW, ( *I HOPE)*  

For those of you that Love Big Brother like myself, I was just wondering what you think of the charachters so far? I know it's still early days  . I'm finding Freddy totally hilarious  , he doesn't seem to be quite on this planet sometimes ( bit like myself really ). Not sure about that Angel one tho, she seems a bit over powering??

Sunday night should be good, when one or more of them gets the boot  .


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

glitter i love Big Brother 

i to have watched every one 
i have the first show recorded, still have to watch it.  

last years one i didnt watch it as much


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Gliter, I have a love/hate thing with BB, I hate myself for watching it , but its hard to resist, you love to see who all the idiots are.

Freddie, I find, great, he doesn't offend me, and the blonde with the   boobs, some girls wouldn't like her but I think shes nice and if I had her bod, I'd be wearing exactly the same......or less .

First person I want out is Saffia(sp?) anyway her with the dark short her, what a bi***, oh and by the way incase you missed her telling like Everyone-shes a dental nurse/beautician-so in other words she thinks shes the next Jade Goody. aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh GET HER OUT GET HER OUT!

As you may have picked up BB stresses me out!


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

BB stresses a lot of ppl out BP and you really dont need stress at the mo   

i will be watching tomorrow to catch up ....cant wait 
 

The best one by far was the one with Jade Goody in it      i used to stay up till 3 am to watch it every night


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

They are no longer doing the 24 hour live streaming , I didn't ever sit up to watch it in the early hours of the morning, but the papers are kicking up a stink about it apparently .

B.P, I definitely agree withyou about that Saffiah ( probably spelt wrong). She read the instructions to the others about the task then immediately shouted " I want the walk on the glass task", before anyone could even get their voices heard, then promptly nominated herself, she is already causing rifts and *****ing away behind others backs. She is definitely one to be watched  .

Ladyhex, did you get a chance to catch up yet? Jade Goody is a legend in her own right, I dont think she will be forgotten for a very long time as she will have saved many girls/womens lives by highlighting Ovarian cancer.

Right, Im off, catch up with you all later


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

glitter girl said:


> Ladyhex, did you get a chance to catch up yet? Jade Goody is a legend in her own right, I dont think she will be forgotten for a very long time as she will have saved many girls/womens lives by highlighting Ovarian cancer.


alot of the people going on the show is just trying to do a jade goody....its all about the money  

i second what you have said about Jade Goody, not yet glitter was planning today but ended up in victoria square in the build a bear factory


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

hey bb fans, i too am a bit of a bb geek. i just love the weirdos that grace our screens every year!!! look forward toplenty o chat on this page!!!


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

yip girls sadly i love it too....lol...xx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh i am addicted to BB cant remember the names though but love the man with the long hair thought he was a bit of a *** to start with but he is quiet funny    and freddy 
Dont like the one with the short black hair she seems mean   but will have to wait and see 

There could never be another jade goody that year was hilarious think she made it that year she reminds me of me    with the stupid things she says i do it all the time


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

hey girls..i hope you dont mind me crashing your thread..just wanted to let you know that there is a BB thread on girls and boys that they have every year..always makes for some fun chatting if your interested!!  
I am trying not to watch this year but failing!  

love pobby xx


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

still havent got round to watching it 

so sorry   

   

have they all go tinto the house yet


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

missed half of bb last night, wondering did i miss the nominations? if so, whos up for the chop??

Welcome Pobby, all BB fans welcome here hun, must get a wee nosey on the other thread


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

welcome pobby!!!

glitter girl nominations only happened today so we'll hear tomorrow!!

not liking the little un sophie... i think thats her name!!! i'd say she'll be a handful. laughed my pants off last night at charlie wearing all the hats belonging to siavash!! teletext 444 on ch4 will give you loads of updates dh is for kicking me out lol!!!

lmkxx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Well girlies ,as i was away all weekend i havent seen it all but hoping to catch up IYKWIM  .At the moment im liing (i think) the brazilian guy and also the posh one I think his name is Freddie  Ohhhh im also lovin the eye candy ,havent a clue what his name is ,you know the one with the curly hair  hope i havent missed tonights....is it at 10.00pm


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

welcome emak and welcome home!! bb starts at 10... kris is the eye candy, i though he looks a little like russel brand but sexier!!!

all the best for origins


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

eyecandy..........absoloutley not my type Russel Brand, I was in love last year with Stuart ok he wore eyeliner, but that body OMG!

Think If I was to get cosy in the BB house this year it would be with Freddy, he seems a laugh.

Agree that mini sophie is grating on the nerves, its like im small but look at my attitude .

Saffia is the worst by far-I swear if said once more 'its dog eat dog' F***


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Babypowder said:


> Saffia is the worst by far-I swear if said once more 'its dog eat dog' F***


 , I agree, she is a complete sickner, hard work to listen to  

Sree is also starting to get on my goat, sneaking round everyone telling them all how great they are, he has a diferent face for every company and I don't like that .

Sophia is a bit of a wee weasel  

Im still liking Freddy, yes I know hes a bit stuck up but he seems ok so far

There's not much male eye candy in there this year, none of them would strike me as overly handsome, the charachters seem to be getting more and more eccentric each year   . Not much of a possibility of any female/male romance either, most seem to be gay/lesbian/bisexual.....or totally in love with themselves, each to their own anyway  

Any predictions as to who will get the boot on friday night? I reckon Freddy will definitely be up for nomination


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi 

Right just wanted to correct myself-after Freddies woeful attempt at singing, I would not be getting cosy  ......'summertime'............ miaow miaow 

Sree WTF? Totally playing on the look at me im innocent-I don't like seeing your body 

Get Saffia OUT!!!


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

hey all,  
Sree WTF? Totally playing on the look at me im innocent-I don't like seeing your body 

Get Saffia OUT!!!

totally agree BP nutters!!!!

i'm likin dog face, karly, charlie and weirdly angel and marcus   me thinks they'll be a bit of entertainment!!


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

lmk, yes I forgot about Angel, well all I can say is if there was a murder in the BB house-shes prime suspect-she looks abit weird that way! but then you see under it all, shes really emotional, shows you they say never judge a book and all that.


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

so true!! a valuable lesson learned by me in my younger years lol!  think ciaron and siavash are going to sort out a few people hopefully sree!!!


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

whos going tonight?? whats with halfwits goatee?

I laughed my pants off at the task last night it was very well done. the tasks are my fav part of bb.

lmk


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

that wee witch better be going the nite...


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Shaz, looks like you got your wish, the half pint is out, I dont think she expected to go either, she is definitely like a wee witch on wheels when she gets going!!!

Cant believe Saffia walked out  I know she says it was because she missed her kids but it was really obvious she lusted after Chris and he didnt want to know her  . Watch out Chris will definitely make a fool of that wee blonde girl, cant think of her name at the minute  .

Starting to see Cairon as a bit of a bully, I know Sree is hard work but he didnt deserve the abuse he got from Cairon, I dont like bullies!! Think Cairon may get nominated for that next week??


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Glitter been meaning to post this for days...................ding dong the witch is dead  Im so glad Saffia walked, she blammed it on missing her kids, when really we all know it was because she got pushed out by Kris for Dogface.

I laughed when she said, I don't jump into bed with anyone ( *****ing about Kris) did she not call men sperm doners?


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Babypowder said:


> Glitter been meaning to post this for days...................ding dong the witch is dead


    She certainly is, loving the quote from my favourite film of all time, The wizard of Oz  

I was glad to see Cairon got the boot last night, ( didnt I predict that last week ). I read in the paper yesturday that BB plan to bring in all the previous winners this summer to boost the ratings, should be interesting 

Sorry to say but Charlie is really doing me harm, he actually believes he can win it  . Im still finding Halfwit hilarious  . Sree is an absolute puke, Noirin is two faced . I do think that Lisa may win it this year


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

did any watch bb last night? i really felt for noirin, should she be singled out by lisa,karly and dogface. she was right in what she said about the food. lisa and karly opted for **** instead of food so thats their problem they're hungry.  think lisa will be left on her own when karly goes, evil piece of work  .  roll on new houemates and bring in some eye candy   lol!


----------

